# is 6 -7 Month GSD too old to bring home



## Palmist

Hi Guys,

I don't have the time to supervise a small 8 weeks old pup 24/7 so I wanted to bring home a slightly older dog, around 5- 6 months. We went to see this handsome GSD yesterday and were quite taken aback by the sheer size, he was almost as big as a full grown adult. He was quite friendly and started play fighting with me straight away and was very attentive when I was talking to him. He was a strong fella and to be perfectly honest I was just a tad scared. My GF was too scared and said she wouldn't want to be left alone with him.

At first I thought may be the guy lied about his age but looking at forums, it seems that GSDs do reach a big size by 6 months or so.

Are we much better looking for someone a bit younger, may be 3 months or shall we go back for 6 month old Jake. I am still thinking about him, it was the way we were looking at each other, I could sense a connection straight away.


----------



## Emoore

If you were a tad bit scared and your girlfriend was scared and wouldn't want to be left alone with him, you should not get the dog. He'll be running things at your house in another month or two. 

That said, IF the dog was trained and socialized by the person who had him, no 6 or 7 months is not too old to adopt. If the dog doesn't generally leave the property and hasn't had any training then I wouldn't want to adopt him. 

Is the dog at a rescue or breeder or someone who owned him but can't keep him?


----------



## RocketDog

Who is he with now? Why are they re-homing him? 

I think you're fine, if what Emoore says is true--you'd still have to do much training, as even if he's been trained consistently, many dogs go through a regression period as adolescents, which he is. Playfighting does NOT mean he's scary or aggressive. It just means he needs to learn to be invited to play and depending on your personal opinion, without/with his mouth. 

Have you had dogs before? Done/gone through training?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

First I have to say, if you was a 'tad scared' and your GF was really scared of him, I don't think it's a good idea to get him , tho he sounds like a nice dog who's just a big puppy with alot of energy. 

Unless you are BOTH comfortable with a dog, whether it's older or a puppy it's not a good idea to get one. 

Even a smaller puppy is going to get BIG, but I understand your desire to get something a little older. 

How about checking out a rescue in your area for something that 's a little more 'settled' not as intimidating? 

A 3 month old is going to most likely be a little biting machine but in a smaller package.

I guess I'm kinda not getting exactly what 'scared' your girlfriend? The size? the way he acted?? All that energy??


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Emoore we are posting on the same wave length)


----------



## Palmist

RocketDog said:


> Who is he with now? Why are they re-homing him?
> 
> I think you're fine, if what Emoore says is true--you'd still have to do much training, as even if he's been trained consistently, many dogs go through a regression period as adolescents, which he is. Playfighting does NOT mean he's scary or aggressive. It just means he needs to learn to be invited to play and depending on your personal opinion, without/with his mouth.
> 
> Have you had dogs before? Done/gone through training?


I had a great 15 mins play fighting with him, once I was over his size [GF was waiting in another room]. I took charge and asked him to sit as well which he followed for a few seconds and was constantly looking at me as if asking what to do next and when are we going to play outside. I could so see it in his eyes.

We wouldn't have been that scared had we raised a pup from 8 weeks or so and I can see why she was more scared. It was just the sheer size, energy and strength of the dog.

Yes I have had dogs before, Golden Retrievers who have always been a bit too energetic but never in a threatening way.

This dog is living in a small apartment and the owners daughter has developed an allergy to dog or so he says. That's their reason of rehoming him. My local rescue centres have dogs a bit too old.


----------



## Emoore

How big _is_ this dog? You've got me curious!


----------



## Palmist

JakodaCD OA said:


> First I have to say, if you was a 'tad scared' and your GF was really scared of him, I don't think it's a good idea to get him , tho he sounds like a nice dog who's just a big puppy with alot of energy.
> 
> Unless you are BOTH comfortable with a dog, whether it's older or a puppy it's not a good idea to get one.
> 
> Even a smaller puppy is going to get BIG, but I understand your desire to get something a little older.
> 
> How about checking out a rescue in your area for something that 's a little more 'settled' not as intimidating?
> 
> A 3 month old is going to most likely be a little biting machine but in a smaller package.
> 
> I guess I'm kinda not getting exactly what 'scared' your girlfriend? The size? the way he acted?? All that energy??


I guess it was the size and all that energy and also the fact that she won't be able to physically control in case he decides to go his own way while walking etc.

Having said, I would probably struggle as well but atleast I have some experience with dogs and I understand them a lot better than her.

My first impression was that he was one of the parents lol when they told me he is the puppy. He is a strong lad and seems to be living in a family with kids and a cat.


----------



## Palmist

Emoore said:


> How big _is_ this dog? You've got me curious!


I didn't measured his height but when he was on his hind legs, he could see me straight in the eyes and lick my face. I am 5'10" ; that should give you some idea.

I double checked and they said he is 6 months. We were arguing about buying a small or medium collar, this fella is definitely extra large.


----------



## RocketDog

Hmm.. it's hard to say about the real reason. Many dogs get rehomed during adolescence because of natural behaviors, and unwillingness (and unpreparedness) on the owners part to train and work through it. Kinda like teenagers, 

I've adopted older dogs--once even at 2 years. Believe me--you can DEFINITELY still bond incredibly close to an older dog. The rescues will be able to help you far more than anyone else, don't necessarily count them out. In fact, I dare say, some rescue dogs are even more bonded to you because they know where they were, and where they are now is so much better. 

Emoore and Jakoda had excellent insight, consider it carefully.  You might ask the owners more questions about what kind of socialization and training the pup has had. Listen carefully and read between the lines. Good luck.


----------



## Emoore

If you do decide to get this pup, I would strongly recommend enrolling him in an obedience class and having your girlfriend be the one to take him to class. This will give her more confidence in handling him, and teach him that he needs to listen to her.


----------



## Palmist

So we thought may be GSDs are too much for us so we went to see a Choc Lab 8 month old. He was a big lad as well and quite chunky and more play full [in a stupid way] that GSD we met yesterday. This lab kept playing non stop and it did involved a lot of soft biting. Poor GF was scared again. Need to start looking for 3-4 month old pups.


----------



## Palmist

Its been a while since I have had a dog. Completely forgot that dogs grow so much quicker in first few months. Having met GSD and Lab, we are both inclined towards GSD, it was the look in the eyes, so understanding. May be someone younger.


----------



## Emoore

Palmist said:


> Poor GF was scared again. Need to start looking for 3-4 month old pups.


Maybe. 3-4 month old pups are in full landshark mode. They haven't learned not to bite yet and they bite HARD! with those little puppy teeth.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

no offense to lab owners, (my sister is a lab person), but they tend to be doofy big lugs)) (said in a good way!)

She may not go for a 3-4 month old gsd either, like I said, they can be 'jaws' at that age, and just as ill mannered..

Would you consider a different breed? How about an aussie?? I have two, and they are nice dogs, compact in size, not to big, not to small, lots of fun,....

Here's an aussie rescue website, all ages, sizes, colors..In all parts of the country
Australian Shepherd Rescue Page


----------



## Emoore

Good thought Jakoda. The girlfriend might be more comfortable with a smaller dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

What's your general location? Others might be able to offer breeders to check out, rescues available that may suit you??


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Here's one of my aussies, Jynx, she is a sweetheart, and she just turned 12 years old, still a little spitfire


----------



## Palmist

Thanks guys, I am in England.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ahhh, well that could make a difference LOL ! Hopefully maybe some of our England members can chime in and refer you to someone..


----------



## marshies

Seems like your girlfriend is not very comfortable with big dogs. Maybe if she does the breed research, she can pick a dog with a size and temperament that she's comfortable with and go from there?


----------



## Palmist

JakodaCD OA said:


> ahhh, well that could make a difference LOL ! Hopefully maybe some of our England members can chime in and refer you to someone..


really appreciate the advice. My retrievers have always learnt everything on their own. And I used to live with family so someone was always at home.

Now we are both working and my plan was to get a younger dog.

Take him out for a walk in morning, feed and then leave him in his kennel or a room in my house, I realised that pens and dog gates are not going to be any use with GSDs.
I work not too far from home, so I will come back during lunch time to take the dog out for his business and then food and long walk and play in fields before bed. 

More training and play during weekends.

Dog would on his own for about 4 hours.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Emoore

Palmist, do you live in a house or an apartment? The reason I ask is that a puppy is probably going to cry, whine, yelp, and scream the first several times you leave to go to work. Neighbors in an apartment won't appreciate that. 

The fact that you can come home for lunch and let the dog out to play and do his business is really helpful.


----------



## Palmist

Emoore said:


> Palmist, do you live in a house or an apartment? The reason I ask is that a puppy is probably going to cry, whine, yelp, and scream the first several times you leave to go to work. Neighbors in an apartment won't appreciate that.
> 
> The fact that you can come home for lunch and let the dog out to play and do his business is really helpful.


I live in a 3 bed semi with a decent size garden. i live on my own as gf had to move due to her work. she visits on weekends with plans to moving in next year. The house on left has a cocker spaniel and a lady on her own who works most days.
To my right we have a working couple with two border terriers.
Would you consider leaving a gsd in an extra large crate or a room.


----------



## Emoore

Palmist said:


> Would you consider leaving a gsd in an extra large crate or a room.


Absolutely in a crate, until he's proven that he can be trusted in the house without using the floor as a potty or tearing up anything.


----------



## mebully21

a young puppy will have to go out more to potty at 3,4,5 months old.. an older dog 6 months and up can hold their potty a little bit longer so wont have to go out as much as a 3 or 4 month old.. i have adopted /bought 8 week old pups, a 6 1/2 year old dog,and my newest dog i got at 1 year 3 months old..

my current gsd who will be 2 in march just earned free roam privileges from her crate, so now when i am at work she has free roam of the entire place. once she was trustworthy i started out in small increments and worked her way up to being left alone for a work day

while i adore puppies, they are a TON of work.. between housebreaking, cratetraining,, and their landshark sharp needle teeth i prefer older dogs by far...
older dogs are already past the mouthy stage, are normally housebroken, and crate trained, and you dont have to deal with the puppy stage.. older dogs can learn just as fast as a puppy, some faster.. older dogs what you see is what you get, so there is no surprises in temperment , whereas a puppy can start out one way and by maturity change .

if your gf is afraid of a mouthy goofy lab and the 6-7 month old gsd then a 3 month old puppy will put her over the edge with its teething and nipping and razor sharp shark teeth.....

no matter what dog you get, if your gf is going to move in with you make sure she is fine with whatever dog you get, because let me tell you, if she isnt , then down the road when she moves in she will tell you to either get rid of the dog or she will leave... so make sure whatever dog you get now she is calm and relaxed and feels good around.. cause inthe long run if she feels uneasy now, and doesnt live with you, once she does she will make you choose her or the dog...


----------



## sashadog

Honestly, just from your responses, I would suggest going with an older lab or golden type dog. Your gf is scared, you admitted to being a little intimidated, and "the look in his eyes" is no reason to adopt such a powerful and intelligent breed. I know they can be wonderful dogs but they are not for those who are already a little nervous of big rowdy dogs. Maybe if you can find an older (2-4) GSD that fits your lifestyle but I would strongly advise against adopting a puppy much less a GSD puppy. As other people have mentioned, and you should listen to them, GSD's can be very mouthy terrors during puppyhood.
Also, why do you want a younger dog?? I know you've mentioned the age several times but why exactly don't you want an older dog?


----------



## Ava

Sounds like you’re a “dog person” without a dog. That’s not a happy place. I don’t know your age or situation, but sounds like you’re on the younger side??? From an older guy that would have NEVER thought about this in your situation – maybe the GF needs to be reconsidered. Again, I don’t know anything about the situation…

Looking back on the days of having GF’s, some long distance and weekend only types of things, a good dog would have been a better choice. I’m sure this goes for many women out there too!!!

If the current GF is the one – you probably need to look at smaller dogs or maybe another Golden (great dogs). If it’s 50/50 on the GF, even 70/30, the 6 month old GSD is the better bet. With the weekends only thing and being scared of a baby, that WILL NOT get any better. You, on the other hand, would have a truly loyal best friend for years. 

I would NEVER consider giving up my wife for a dog, but she loves GSD's . Looking back, there were many GF's I would not think twice about dropping for a good dog .


----------



## The Packman

I brought Elly May home when she was 6 months. It took no time at all to _house break_ her and she is the _almost_ perfect pet.


----------



## KZoppa

if you're intimidated by a 5-6 month old pup and your GF wouldnt go anywhere near him from the sounds of things, then a GSD is definitely not the right dog to go for. Given that these dogs will grow and fill out until they're about 18 months -3 years old.. well you would have a dog who would start walking all over you and the GF and then you have problems.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

My ex and I got "Bear" in the early 1980s when he was 2 years old. We traded a shotgun for him. Yep, we traded a $500 gun for a $2,000 dog.  Why? Because the people who had him (and we knew them well) didn't work with him. At 2, they're still young enough to work with, just coming out of their obnoxious stage (and trust me, they are cute but obnoxious pups). He was huge, goofy and fearless at the same time, and still outgrowing being a pup. His owners did not have time to spend with him and he played with their kids a lot. They'd put him in a screened in porch and when the kids went to school, he'd simply crash the screen to go to the bus stop with the kids. They thought he was out of control. He kinda was, because they didn't control him or train him at all. He was super-protective, but in the long run he was probably the best dog I've had in my life. German shepherds are very smart, very active and need a lot of attention, training, and a consistent, clear position/role in the household. You have to let them know _*you are boss*_ (and it's quite easy to hurt their feelings and put them in their place, as long as you do it consistently) and incorporate them into your everyday life or both of you will be unhappy, regardless of what age you get them at.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

Ava said:


> Looking back on the days of having GF’s, some long distance and weekend only types of things, a good dog would have been a better choice. I’m sure this goes for many women out there too!!!


Ok, you have me laughing at this. I was dating a guy, he came over and my dog sniffed him. He actually said to me, "I don't like the dog sniffing me, can you put him outside?" I simply pointed to the floor, Buddy laid down immediately and quit sniffing him. Jumping on, pestering, I won't tolerate. But a sniff of a new person in the house? Well, let's just say Buddy is still here and that guy isn't.


----------



## Palmist

Ava said:


> Sounds like you’re a “dog person” without a dog. That’s not a happy place. I don’t know your age or situation, but sounds like you’re on the younger side??? From an older guy that would have NEVER thought about this in your situation – maybe the GF needs to be reconsidered. Again, I don’t know anything about the situation…
> 
> Looking back on the days of having GF’s, some long distance and weekend only types of things, a good dog would have been a better choice. I’m sure this goes for many women out there too!!!
> 
> If the current GF is the one – you probably need to look at smaller dogs or maybe another Golden (great dogs). If it’s 50/50 on the GF, even 70/30, the 6 month old GSD is the better bet. With the weekends only thing and being scared of a baby, that WILL NOT get any better. You, on the other hand, would have a truly loyal best friend for years.
> 
> I would NEVER consider giving up my wife for a dog, but she loves GSD's . Looking back, there were many GF's I would not think twice about dropping for a good dog .


My GF wants a dog too, she just had no experience of them and doesnt really know what to expect.
I am 29 so not too old.


----------



## Palmist

The Packman said:


> I brought Elly May home when she was 6 months. It took no time at all to _house break_ her and she is the _almost_ perfect pet.


how big was she and did you had any problems with her settling in


----------



## Palmist

KZoppa said:


> if you're intimidated by a 5-6 month old pup and your GF wouldnt go anywhere near him from the sounds of things, then a GSD is definitely not the right dog to go for. Given that these dogs will grow and fill out until they're about 18 months -3 years old.. well you would have a dog who would start walking all over you and the GF and then you have problems.


A lot of it was because we were surprised by the size and were really expecting a dog half the size [old pictures remember]. May be I was more overwhelmed than intimidated. GF has no experience of dogs and its going to be a one man dog but I would really like both to get along. 

Certainly dont want dog ruling the house.


----------



## Emoore

Palmist said:


> GF has no experience of dogs and its going to be a one man dog but I would really like both to get along.


Sez you. It could very well end up a one-woman dog.


----------



## Palmist

Been to see an American bulldog today 12 weeks old. going to meet some back GSD pups tonight


----------



## LaRen616

You seem to be looking at several breeds of dogs.

Are you picking the breeds you like based on looks or have you actually read and learned about these breeds? 

Labs, GSDs and Bulldogs are all very different from each other.

It sounds like you are just in a rush to get a dog, regardless of what breed it is.


----------



## Palmist

LaRen616 said:


> You seem to be looking at several breeds of dogs.
> 
> Are you picking the breeds you like based on looks or have you actually read and learned about these breeds?
> 
> Labs, GSDs and Bulldogs are all very different from each other.
> 
> It sounds like you are just in a rush to get a dog, regardless of what breed it is.


I wanted a GSD Lab or a Border Collie. Went to see Collie but they had a Bully. not keen on them. also all these viewing experiences are very informative for my GF. Every time we meet a dog we seem to appreciate the GSd we saw even more.


----------



## qbchottu

Do you know any neighbors, family or friends with dogs? Why don't you offer to take their dogs for a walk? You can try to spend time at pet stores, dog parks and animal rescue shelters also. 
That way you (and your girlfriend) can gain experience before jumping into something. Think about what is in the best interest for your future dog and you. It's worth spending extra time on research and planning rather than having to face a tough decision after you get the puppy. A dog is a 10 year commitment so it would be best if you learn all you can before making a decision.


----------



## LaRen616

qbchottu said:


> Do you know any neighbors, family or friends with dogs? Why don't you offer to take their dogs for a walk? You can try to spend time at pet stores, dog parks and animal rescue shelters also.
> That way you (and your girlfriend) can gain experience before jumping into something. Think about what is in the best interest for your future dog and you. It's worth spending extra time on research and planning rather than having to face a tough decision after you get the puppy. A dog is a 10 year commitment so it would be best if you learn all you can before making a decision.


:thumbup:


----------



## Palmist

qbchottu said:


> Do you know any neighbors, family or friends with dogs? Why don't you offer to take their dogs for a walk? You can try to spend time at pet stores, dog parks and animal rescue shelters also.
> That way you (and your girlfriend) can gain experience before jumping into something. Think about what is in the best interest for your future dog and you. It's worth spending extra time on research and planning rather than having to face a tough decision after you get the puppy. A dog is a 10 year commitment so it would be best if you learn all you can before making a decision.


I have been doing research for a long time. One of the reasons to move out of apartment and get my own house was so I can keep a dog. neighbours have a cocker spaniel and border terrier. I don't want to be unfair on dog. I have never been a fan of small dogs hence looking at gsd lab Collie


----------



## LaRen616

You said you had Labs before, right?

Border Collies require ALOT of exercise, alot more than a Lab does, I too would like to have a BC at some point in my life but I am just not ready or prepared to deal with a dog that has as much energy as a BC does.

Are you prepared to spend several HOURS exercising this puppy/dog EVERY day, not every other day, every day?

They need room to run and they need to run daily.


----------



## qbchottu

Palmist said:


> I have been doing research for a long time. One of the reasons to move out of apartment and get my own house was so I can keep a dog. neighbours have a cocker spaniel and border terrier. I don't want to be unfair on dog. I have never been a fan of small dogs hence looking at gsd lab Collie


The familiarizing with dogs advice was more so for your girlfriend. From personal experience, it can be VERY difficult to maintain a relationship when one partner is "unsure" about the dog. Getting a dog can create a new dynamic in your relationship and can create rifts if everyone is not on the same page. 

From what I gathered from your posts, you have had experience with high-energy Golden Retrievers, not GSDs. I've had Goldens all my life as well, and from experience, my GSDs are definitely different. If you have not spent significant amount of time with a breed you intend you get, it would be a positive step in your decision-making process to spend quality time with the different breeds you seem to be considering. I'm not trying to take away from your experience with dogs, just giving some tips that might help along the way


----------



## Palmist

qbchottu said:


> The familiarizing with dogs advice was more so for your girlfriend. From personal experience, it can be VERY difficult to maintain a relationship when one partner is "unsure" about the dog. Getting a dog can create a new dynamic in your relationship and can create rifts if everyone is not on the same page.
> 
> From what I gathered from your posts, you have had experience with high-energy Golden Retrievers, not GSDs. I've had Goldens all my life as well, and from experience, my GSDs are definitely different. If you have not spent significant amount of time with a breed you intend you get, it would be a positive step in your decision-making process to spend quality time with the different breeds you seem to be considering. I'm not trying to take away from your experience with dogs, just giving some tips that might help along the way


point taken and any advice is appreciated. I know GSDs are different than Golden and even after all the research you never really know.

I know a smaller breed would be better for both of us but I am just not in to toy breeds, I tried changing my mind but I would rather wait and get a dog at a later stage than go for a smaller one.

And yes I am willing to give daily exercise. I am hoping my GF will settle in and learn more about dogs with time or the experience could totally freak her out. Hence the hesitation.


----------



## qbchottu

Palmist said:


> point taken and any advice is appreciated. I know GSDs are different than Golden and even after all the research you never really know.
> 
> I know a smaller breed would be better for both of us but I am just not in to toy breeds, I tried changing my mind but I would rather wait and get a dog at a later stage than go for a smaller one.
> 
> And yes I am willing to give daily exercise. I am hoping my GF will settle in and learn more about dogs with time or the experience could totally freak her out. Hence the hesitation.


Some things I considered before I got a dog: What specifically do you want to do with your dog? Why are you getting it? What are your intentions for the dog? What do you picture yourself doing with it? I really like the following advice from the Humane Society: 
*Before You Adopt a Dog
*

Here are some tips to help you select the right pet for your family and lifestyle: 



*Do your research FIRST.* Before you actually go looking for a new pet (and see a cute face that you can’t deny!), find out information about different breeds/types for the one that seems most compatible with your family’s lifestyle. There are a number of books that are helpful, such as “The Perfect Match” by Chris Walkowicz, as well as a great deal of information on the internet.
 

Things to consider are: What was the breed was bred for? In other words, what was the dog’s job? This will affect his deposition and give you an idea of how to answer the questions asked under #2.
Don’t choose a pet based on its size or how it looks, as those may be misleading.
For example, terriers are a popular group of dogs because most breeds within this group are relatively small. However, because terriers were designed to hunt and kill vermin, they can have a high prey-drive and quite a feisty, energetic attitude to go with it!
On the other hand, the Mastiff is considered a giant breed, weighing as much as 200 lbs. However, these dogs are generally very gentle, docile and laid back and make excellent family dogs.
 
 2. *Once you have an idea of the breeds or types that are of interest to your family, consider…* 

What are my family’s expectations of a pet?
For example, are you wanting a lazy dog that snoozes by the fire OR are you interested in one that can go running with you each morning or hiking with your family on the weekends? They’re probably not the same dog!
It is important to consider your family’s expectations, as well as the pet’s expectations in order to find the pet that’s most compatible to your family’s lifestyle and in order to make a compatible, permanent match.
 
How much mental and physical maintenance would such a pet require?
Are you looking for a high, medium or low maintenance pet?


----------



## Palmist

qbchottu said:


> Some things I considered before I got a dog: What specifically do you want to do with your dog? Why are you getting it? What are your intentions for the dog? What do you picture yourself doing with it? I really like the following advice from the Humane Society:
> *Before You Adopt a Dog
> *
> 
> Here are some tips to help you select the right pet for your family and lifestyle:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do your research FIRST.* Before you actually go looking for a new pet (and see a cute face that you can’t deny!), find out information about different breeds/types for the one that seems most compatible with your family’s lifestyle. There are a number of books that are helpful, such as “The Perfect Match” by Chris Walkowicz, as well as a great deal of information on the internet.
> 
> 
> Things to consider are: What was the breed was bred for? In other words, what was the dog’s job? This will affect his deposition and give you an idea of how to answer the questions asked under #2.
> Don’t choose a pet based on its size or how it looks, as those may be misleading.
> For example, terriers are a popular group of dogs because most breeds within this group are relatively small. However, because terriers were designed to hunt and kill vermin, they can have a high prey-drive and quite a feisty, energetic attitude to go with it!
> On the other hand, the Mastiff is considered a giant breed, weighing as much as 200 lbs. However, these dogs are generally very gentle, docile and laid back and make excellent family dogs.
> 
> 2. *Once you have an idea of the breeds or types that are of interest to your family, consider…*
> 
> What are my family’s expectations of a pet?
> For example, are you wanting a lazy dog that snoozes by the fire OR are you interested in one that can go running with you each morning or hiking with your family on the weekends? They’re probably not the same dog!
> It is important to consider your family’s expectations, as well as the pet’s expectations in order to find the pet that’s most compatible to your family’s lifestyle and in order to make a compatible, permanent match.
> 
> How much mental and physical maintenance would such a pet require?
> Are you looking for a high, medium or low maintenance pet?


I want an intelligent smart dog who is physically active and can play a major role in being my companion. I live on my own most of the time. I would like to take my dog out to hikes and hills on weekends along with those walks around the park.

Ideally I would want a well behaved dog but I am ready to put with little bit of tantrums. I don't intend to ignore the needs of my dog so medium maintenance will do. 

I know not to expect everything from a pet and that a dog can not switched in to different modes as we wish, so a dog's need is quite important to me as well.


----------



## RocketDog

It sounds like you're being responsible by asking good questions. Sometimes it's hard to know _which _questions to ask until after the fact.  

The thing is, getting a young (2-5) month old puppy you will have the landshark phase, plus all training. Getting a 6-10 month old pup will possibly save you the landshark and potty training, but you still have much training to do. Getting a dog that's a rescue, around 2 years old, will give you a dog that while you have to sharpen and cement your communication styles together, will go right into the hikes..the backpacking...the camping...the whatever. I've done both, and even though I LOVE LOVE LOVE my pup, and I was ready for him, he is exhausting and completely time consuming. It's really almost worse than having a baby, because you really have to have consistency with pups. The key to a smooth and enjoyable puppyhood is supervision, supervision, supervision. Oh, and PATIENCE, PATIENCE, PATIENCE. Did I mention patience? LOL It certainly can be done, and is exhilarating and wonderful, but don't for a minute think it's going to be easy. (Not that you've said that-) It's easy to forget how puppyhood was, when it's been years and years. 

I still think an adult dog could be a great, great option for you.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Palmist said:


> I want an intelligent smart dog who is physically active and can play a major role in being my companion. I live on my own most of the time. I would like to take my dog out to hikes and hills on weekends along with those walks around the park.
> 
> Ideally I would want a well behaved dog but I am ready to put with little bit of tantrums. I don't intend to ignore the needs of my dog so medium maintenance will do.
> 
> I know not to expect everything from a pet and that a dog can not switched in to different modes as we wish, so a dog's need is quite important to me as well.


I would absolutely not get a border collie as your first dog. Their energy level is intense and they need a job and constant stimulation. I know a lot of border collies and love them, but I fostered one a few months ago and it was very difficult to provide him with the exercise and mental stimulation he needed.

My last foster dog was a 9-12 month old GSD. He was amazing! Already housebroken, knew a few things like sit and walked nicely on a leash. He was either socialized really nicely or just naturally loved people, good with cats and dogs. We bonded very quickly (I would have kept him in a heartbeat but he's being trained as a service dog). 

I agree that maybe your girlfriend should spend some time with dogs so she gets used to them and their size. A 6 month old is still just a baby- even if he's big  But as far as being too old, not at all!


----------



## qbchottu

Palmist said:


> I want an intelligent smart dog who is physically active and can play a major role in being my companion. I live on my own most of the time. I would like to take my dog out to hikes and hills on weekends along with those walks around the park.
> 
> Ideally I would want a well behaved dog but I am ready to put with little bit of tantrums. I don't intend to ignore the needs of my dog so medium maintenance will do.
> 
> I know not to expect everything from a pet and that a dog can not switched in to different modes as we wish, so a dog's need is quite important to me as well.


How about a 2-3 year old, low to medium drive, female German Shepherd? A female would not be as physically intimidating and you could control her easier. They say female dogs tend to bond well with male humans. An older dog would be past most of the annoying puppy/toddler phases and would be easier to maintain. It's a common myth that older dogs don't bond as well. Older dogs can and do bond very tightly with their new owners (if you do the right things).


----------



## Palmist

Can not thank you guys for being so informative. The 6 month old GSD is out of the question now as GF is not too comfortable with him. She would have been fine had he grown with us and she would had a chance to play a role in raising him.

I know I have switching a lot from one dog to another but its all very important for us to make the right decision.
We have just been to see some 14 week old Black GSD pups and the size was just right for her, she was bonding really well with the kids. We do realise that they will grow in big beasts very soon but like the fact that we will have some say in instilling our values in this baby.
Pups were boney and chunky and fairly happy. We saw the mum all white and picture of Dad [Stud Dog] all black. The couple were really informative and sounded like they know their business. We saw 4 babies, all black with a tuft of white on chest. 
I personally like the look of black and tan GSDs and never really had any experience of black or white ones. What do you guys thinks, are black GSDs much different to other ones and is 14 week old baby too young for us. Keep in mind it is going to be raised by mostly me. Yes I do understand the responsibility and realise that I will be cleaning a lot


----------



## Emoore

Did you happen to ask the breeders if the mother and father had hip and elbow certifications to help prevent orthopedic issues in the puppies?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Palmist said:


> Can not thank you guys for being so informative. The 6 month old GSD is out of the question now as GF is not too comfortable with him. She would have been fine had he grown with us and she would had a chance to play a role in raising him.
> 
> I know I have switching a lot from one dog to another but its all very important for us to make the right decision.
> We have just been to see some 14 week old Black GSD pups and the size was just right for her, she was bonding really well with the kids. We do realise that they will grow in big beasts very soon but like the fact that we will have some say in instilling our values in this baby.
> Pups were boney and chunky and fairly happy. We saw the mum all white and picture of Dad [Stud Dog] all black. The couple were really informative and sounded like they know their business. We saw 4 babies, all black with a tuft of white on chest.
> I personally like the look of black and tan GSDs and never really had any experience of black or white ones. What do you guys thinks, are black GSDs much different to other ones and is 14 week old baby too young for us. Keep in mind it is going to be raised by mostly me. Yes I do understand the responsibility and realise that I will be cleaning a lot



I think maybe you need to research how to find a good breeder if you're going the puppy route.

Just a few quick points- make sure both parents have had their hips x-rayed- hip dysplasia is unfortunately common in GSDs
-make sure both parents' temperaments are proven via titles (like schutzhund) or real life working (such as search and rescue).


----------



## Palmist

Emoore said:


> Did you happen to ask the breeders if the mother and father had hip and elbow certifications to help prevent orthopedic issues in the puppies?


yes to hip, did not ask about elbow.


----------



## Emoore

In answer to your question, no, black German Shepherds do not have a different temperament than black and tan ones. 

At 14 weeks you've passed a lot of the puppy socialization phase, so I'd want to know what they'd done with them as far as socializing. Hopefully the dogs have been out and about and had a chance to meet a wide variety of people. Hopefully at 14 weeks they haven't spend their whole lives at the breeder's house with each other.


----------



## Palmist

Emoore said:


> In answer to your question, no, black German Shepherds do not have a different temperament than black and tan ones.
> 
> At 14 weeks you've passed a lot of the puppy socialization phase, so I'd want to know what they'd done with them as far as socializing. Hopefully the dogs have been out and about and had a chance to meet a wide variety of people. Hopefully at 14 weeks they haven't spend their whole lives at the breeder's house with each other.


Pups haven't had their inoculation [forgot the reason they gave us]. She said that I will have to get that done first thing if I take one of the pups. They have been wormed. I think they have spent most of their time with the breeders kids, their mom, litter mates and another 3 year old Big GSD.


----------



## Palmist

got some pics 

GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES in Pudsey, Leeds | Dogs & Puppies for Sale | Gumtree.com

German Shepherd Puppies Ready Now in Leeds, West Yorkshire ( Dogs For Sale )


----------



## Emoore

Palmist said:


> Pups haven't had their inoculation [forgot the reason they gave us]. She said that I will have to get that done first thing if I take one of the pups. They have been wormed. I think they have spent most of their time with the breeders kids, their mom, litter mates and another 3 year old Big GSD.


I don't know what the practice is in England. Might want to check with somebody on that. In the States by 14 weeks they should have had 2 to 3 innoculations. I would not buy a 14 week old dog that hadn't been vaccinated (again, check with local guidelines), and I personally wouldn't buy a 14 week old pup that hadn't been socialized outside of its canine and human family.


----------



## chelle

Palmist said:


> Can not thank you guys for being so informative. The 6 month old GSD is out of the question now as GF is not too comfortable with him. She would have been fine had he grown with us and she would had a chance to play a role in raising him.
> 
> I know I have switching a lot from one dog to another but its all very important for us to make the right decision.


The thing that I'm centering on is that she really *won't* have much input on raising the dog. (I think you'd mentioned she will be around on weekends only for some time?) These pups grow fast, go thru their phases and I'm wondering if only weekends will be *enough* for your gf to be honestly comfortable with a large breed dog?

I was once afraid of large dogs. That's why my two others are smaller breeds. The only thing to shake me of that was when my son showed up with a WGSD pup and said look what I got, mom! Well, long story short, I was a big part of raising her, and came to realize it wasn't her *size*, it was her upbringing, training and the relationship. I'm no longer afraid of big dogs and that's a good thing, considering I now own her son, who will be three times the size++ as my other two. 

So my concern is if she is afraid of larger dogs, you can't talk her out of it, it's just a fear that's there. If she were to live with the dog daily, it could be far easier to overcome. But if she's only there weekends, it may not go that way??? (So sorry to be a Debbie Downer.  )

I know your heart is pretty set on a GSD or other larger breed, but don't be too quick to discount smaller breeds! They're not all ankle biter jerkwads!  This may sound overly simplistic, sorry, but try this, just for kicks:
Breed Selector, Dog Search, Puppy Survey, Puppy Test, Test to find the right dog, Breed Quiz

You *might* be surprised to find other breeds that may suit you, AND your gf, well!

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RebelGSD

I hate to rain on the parade, but based on the information you provided, a GSD might not be a good choice for you. The fact that your girlfriend was so afraid of a friendly 6mo GSD pup that she could not stand being in the room with him is quite worrisome and quite extreme. That is not really a normal response, people would not pet and play with the dog but not being able to stay in the room?! The pup will grow that big within 10 visits. I had a visitor from China and she was afraid to be in the room with my GSD pups. So it was either her being locked up in the room or my pups. I was exhausted after three days and she was not invited back. This level of fear is going to be difficult to overcome with a risk of another pup being rehomed.
And if you are looking for a medium maintenance, the GSD is wrong for you. It is good that you are thinking about it and asking questions, but a GSD pup is going to be much more than a moderate turmoil.
I am sorry, but you sound unprepared and too soft for the challenges of raising a GSD puppy. You have not mentioned training, there is more to it than walking and letting the pup out. Maybe a softer, smaller and more "comatose" breed would be a better match. How about a retired greyhound?
Sorry, but this, especially with the fearful girlfriend, sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Palmist

chelle said:


> The thing that I'm centering on is that she really *won't* have much input on raising the dog. (I think you'd mentioned she will be around on weekends only for some time?) These pups grow fast, go thru their phases and I'm wondering if only weekends will be *enough* for your gf to be honestly comfortable with a large breed dog?
> 
> I was once afraid of large dogs. That's why my two others are smaller breeds. The only thing to shake me of that was when my son showed up with a WGSD pup and said look what I got, mom! Well, long story short, I was a big part of raising her, and came to realize it wasn't her *size*, it was her upbringing, training and the relationship. I'm no longer afraid of big dogs and that's a good thing, considering I now own her son, who will be three times the size++ as my other two.
> 
> So my concern is if she is afraid of larger dogs, you can't talk her out of it, it's just a fear that's there. If she were to live with the dog daily, it could be far easier to overcome. But if she's only there weekends, it may not go that way??? (So sorry to be a Debbie Downer.  )
> 
> I know your heart is pretty set on a GSD or other larger breed, but don't be too quick to discount smaller breeds! They're not all ankle biter jerkwads!  This may sound overly simplistic, sorry, but try this, just for kicks:
> Breed Selector, Dog Search, Puppy Survey, Puppy Test, Test to find the right dog, Breed Quiz
> 
> You *might* be surprised to find other breeds that may suit you, AND your gf, well!
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


You are right, she wont have much input but at least if she has seen the pup she would be less scared when he grows up. I did the same with my Golden R, just turned up one day as my parents were strictly against dogs. After a few weeks he grew over everyone and they all loved him. Now things are different, its just me on my own.
Tried that test, the list of results is far too long but as you said GSD doesnt come in the results.


----------



## Palmist

RebelGSD said:


> I hate to rain on the parade, but based on the information you provided, a GSD might not be a good choice for you. The fact that your girlfriend was so afraid of a friendly 6mo GSD pup that she could not stand being in the room with him is quite worrisome and quite extreme. That is not really a normal response, people would not pet and play with the dog but not being able to stay in the room?! The pup will grow that big within 10 visits. I had a visitor from China and she was afraid to be in the room with my GSD pups. So it was either her being locked up in the room or my pups. I was exhausted after three days and she was not invited back. This level of fear is going to be difficult to overcome with a risk of another pup being rehomed.
> And if you are looking for a medium maintenance, the GSD is wrong for you. It is good that you are thinking about it and asking questions, but a GSD pup is going to be much more than a moderate turmoil.
> I am sorry, but you sound unprepared and too soft for the challenges of raising a GSD puppy. You have not mentioned training, there is more to it than walking and letting the pup out. Maybe a softer, smaller and more "comatose" breed would be a better match. How about a retired greyhound?
> Sorry, but this, especially with the fearful girlfriend, sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.


I understand your concerns and you could very well be right. I had been contemplating all night. My heart is still set on GSD or similar [not Mastiff type]. I am not soft myself and can be very authoritative, GF is slowly growing in to dogs but that is bit of a hit and miss. She is liking the younger babies now but as you said they will be quite big in the space of 10 visits and I don't know how she will react then. I would not want to be put in the situation where I have to pick one.


----------



## RebelGSD

This level of fear is highly unusual nowadays and in a European culture where pets are common (unlike some cultures that traditionally resent pets). She may be showing interest to please you and it is hard to say whether the experiment will turn out well. Maybe seeking help and dealing with her fears and emotional issues first is a better option. I have been placing rescue dogs for quite a while and I would not put one of our pups into a situation like this. They deserve a forever home.
GSD pups are A LOT of work and training and not always the cute and lovable fluff balls. They can test the patience of experienced dog owners and are not really a good entry level breed for a person with fear issues who has never been around dogs.


----------



## KZoppa

Palmist said:


> point taken and any advice is appreciated. I know GSDs are different than Golden and even after all the research you never really know.
> 
> I know a smaller breed would be better for both of us but I am just not in to toy breeds, I tried changing my mind but I would rather wait and get a dog at a later stage than go for a smaller one.
> 
> And yes I am willing to give daily exercise. I am hoping my GF will settle in and learn more about dogs with time or the experience could totally freak her out. Hence the hesitation.


 
if your girlfriend has size issues but you dont want a small dog, have you considered looking at corgi's? If you want the personality type of a GSD but your girlfriend is more comfortable currently with smaller dogs, I would suggest looking at cardigan corgi's (the ones with the tail, not the stump).


----------



## Palmist

RebelGSD said:


> This level of fear is highly unusual nowadays and in a European culture where pets are common (unlike some cultures that traditionally resent pets). She may be showing interest to please you and it is hard to say whether the experiment will turn out well. Maybe seeking help and dealing with her fears and emotional issues first is a better option. I have been placing rescue dogs for quite a while and I would not put one of our pups into a situation like this. They deserve a forever home.
> GSD pups are A LOT of work and training and not always the cute and lovable fluff balls. They can test the patience of experienced dog owners and are not really a good entry level breed for a person with fear issues who has never been around dogs.


I know it is, and its all down to experience. I have grown up liking dogs and she has grown up liking cats. She is only realising now how different dogs are. I have to say that all these viewing experiences have been very enlightening for her. My heart is set on GSD but we have decided to give ourselves some more time and then make a decision. So she is going to spend the next few months familiarising herself with dogs and getting to know the different breeds, types and come over her fears. I will be spending this time in making sure the house and garden are ready for a dog/pup. We were so close to getting one of the black GSD pups this morning, I had even made a Vet appointment. I will sulk for a bit but I will get over it, in my head I know this is the right thing to do.

If it wasn't for you guys giving me a reality check, we would have rushed and probably regretted later.


----------



## Palmist

KZoppa said:


> if your girlfriend has size issues but you dont want a small dog, have you considered looking at corgi's? If you want the personality type of a GSD but your girlfriend is more comfortable currently with smaller dogs, I would suggest looking at cardigan corgi's (the ones with the tail, not the stump).


thanks, we might consider a beagle size but as mentioned in my last post, we will be spending some time learning more. I will be keeping an eye on this forum.


----------



## Emoore

A 6-month old GSD may be big, but he's still got a good bit more growing to do. 

Another thing to consider is that Shepherds come in a lot of different sizes. You can get females as small as 55lbs, males and females in the 70-80lb range, and they go on up from there to over 100lb. 

You might want to consider adopting one that's already a year or two old (past the worst of the puppy goofiness) and on the smaller end of the size range.


----------



## PaddyD

Emoore said:


> A 6-month old GSD may be big, but he's still got a good bit more growing to do.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that Shepherds come in a lot of different sizes. You can get females as small as 55lbs, males and females in the 70-80lb range, and they go on up from there to over 100lb.
> 
> You might want to consider adopting one that's already a year or two old (past the worst of the puppy goofiness) and on the smaller end of the size range.


You might have encountered an over-sized male. Possibly your GF could warm up to a smaller female GSD of 5-6 months if one were available. Another thought is that if you get a 3 month old GSD female pup your GF will 'grow up' with it and will not be intimidated by it at any age because she has established her 'mommy' role over the dog. This was the case with our GSD. My wife would have been scared if we had started out with a big young male but she is ok having grown with our female pup.


----------



## AgileGSD

I have to agree that a GSD doesn't sound like a great match for you and your GF. And I'd say a Lab is probably not a great match either. These are large, high energy, mouthy/bitey dogs and can definitely be overwhelming. While your GF may be comfortable with a 10 week old pup, that pup will soon be much like the 6-7 month olds you looked at. 

If you like the smarts of a herding breed, want something smaller but don't like toy breeds would about a Corgi? They are short but not tiny and are known as being "big dogs in a small package"? Corgis can be wild, exuberant, play and very smart but aren't going to tend to be as overwhelming as a GSD or Lab. 

Cardigan Corgis:General Info

Pembroke Corgis:PWCCA - Pembroke Welsh Corgi Club of America, Inc. - FAQ

Another option for a large dog might be a Rough or Smooth Collie, as they are generally a more gentle dog than a Lab or GSD and not as intense as a Border Collie. Rough and Smooth Collie make excellent companions because they can be active and playful but can chill out when you want to relax. They also are naturally more friendly to people and other animals than a GSD but aren't do in your face about it as a Lab. And while they will be a good watch dog and alert you to people coming and going, they won't be as serious about guarding as a GSD (if you check out the aggression section on this forum - many owners have a hard time with their GSD's behavior towards strangers and/or other dogs). This is an excellent introduction to Rough/Smooth Collies: Collie Club Of America: Collie as a Family Dog


----------



## Palmist

PaddyD said:


> You might have encountered an over-sized male. Possibly your GF could warm up to a smaller female GSD of 5-6 months if one were available. Another thought is that if you get a 3 month old GSD female pup your GF will 'grow up' with it and will not be intimidated by it at any age because she has established her 'mommy' role over the dog. This was the case with our GSD. My wife would have been scared if we had started out with a big young male but she is ok having grown with our female pup.


Thanks Paddy, we have been through 3 month old black GSD pup as well. Hopefully we will be ready in next few weeks/months.


----------



## chelle

Basenji's look to be an interesting breed! I've met a few and they've all been nice, spunky, intelligent dogs! And no barking!


----------



## AgileGSD

chelle said:


> Basenji's look to be an interesting breed! I've met a few and they've all been nice, spunky, intelligent dogs! And no barking!


 Basenjis are interesting, definitely not an easy breed and definitely not for everyone. Their behavior is a bit more..."feral" than most dogs. Many have issues being confined and are quite independent. And the no barking thing is a bit of a misconception. They are not necessarily quiet dogs, they make some noises that many would consider worse than barking LOL


----------



## Jack's Dad

Talk about annoying. I'd rather listen to a Beagle or a barking dog.


----------



## Palmist

Thanks everyone. After much consideration, the plan is to get about a week or two off during Easter in April 2012 and get a dog, preferably GSD around that time. It will give us some time to help the dog settle in and the time gap will help us re consider our options.

In the meantime watch out for my other posts asking about GSDs


----------



## qbchottu

Palmist said:


> Thanks everyone. After much consideration, the plan is to get about a week or two off during Easter in April 2012 and get a dog, preferably GSD around that time. It will give us some time to help the dog settle in and the time gap will help us re consider our options.
> 
> In the meantime watch out for my other posts asking about GSDs


They way you're handling the puppy search shows your maturity. Your actions show that you care a lot about the welfare of your future dog. Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

In the meantime, how much hands on experience with German Shepherds can you get? I would suggest getting out there, going to wherever there are dogs and spending time with as many as you can.


----------



## Palmist

qbchottu said:


> They way you're handling the puppy search shows your maturity. Your actions show that you care a lot about the welfare of your future dog. Great work! :thumbup:


Thanks mate


----------



## Palmist

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> In the meantime, how much hands on experience with German Shepherds can you get? I would suggest getting out there, going to wherever there are dogs and spending time with as many as you can.


Meeting a dog in park and actually spending 24/7 with it, looking after it, cleaning up are different things. None of my mates have dogs but I will keep doing my research, the main thing is getting GF up to speed on dogs.


----------



## Palmist

chelle said:


> Basenji's look to be an interesting breed! I've met a few and they've all been nice, spunky, intelligent dogs! And no barking!


second worst for training I read somewhere.


----------

